# New! Slimmed Down Site Layout



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2006)

I put the site on a low-carb diet and look at it now.  Still working on tweaking things as I see a few things that don't look exactly right in various locations in various urls. So... if you see something odd... state the browser version and OS your are on, along with taking a screen shot if possible to show what you are talking about.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 4, 2006)

Dr. Atkins would be proud...


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 4, 2006)

Some old problems have come back. Namely, elements are pushing outside of their intended bounds, and the areas that aren't within the intended bounds are un-clickable. See the attached screenshot. The rightmost 3/4-or-so of the "Ha!" icon (and all the smilies to the right of that) are unusable.

Safari, 10.4.3.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2006)

What browser are you using? (for reference to the bottom links, which should look like that)


----------



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2006)

Fixed the "width" of the reply box.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 4, 2006)

As I said, Safari, 10.4.3 (I edited it to include that a minute after I posted, so maybe you didn't see).

I get the same in Firefox 1.5, except that the "elbowed off" smilies are still clickable in Firefox.

Keep in mind that my minimum font size is set to 15 in both browsers (see my sig )

Edit: Ah, we posted at the same time. I don't see the problem on the post page anymore, but....that's because the smilies are all gone! I'm confused. (Edit 2: Again, the same in both Safari and Firefox.)


----------



## mdnky (Jan 4, 2006)

If you use Safari's text resize feature, you'll get the same result.  The fix should be as easy with a width statement on the P tag for "div.bottomlinks"  and centering via margin (( i.e.   div.bottomlinks p { width: 780px; margin: 0 auto;} ))


----------



## ScottW (Jan 4, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> If you use Safari's text resize feature, you'll get the same result.  The fix should be as easy with a width statement on the P tag for "div.bottomlinks"  and centering via margin (( i.e.   div.bottomlinks p { width: 780px; margin: 0 auto;} ))




Ah! Okay... yes... those who violate web pages by increasing text sizes beyond their designed size. I should have guessed.


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2006)

Question page in Firefox;


----------



## ScottW (Jan 5, 2006)

What URL Bob?


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.macosx.com/volunteer/qopen.php


----------



## ScottW (Jan 5, 2006)

Working fine to me in Firefox and Safari. Although it does have some layout issues that need resolved in Firefox.


----------



## bobw (Jan 5, 2006)

Fine in Safari for me.


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 5, 2006)

great work! it looks alot better, gives it a more macosxish feeling to me


----------



## senne (Jan 5, 2006)

The green ads by Google should be grey, so they seamlessly blend with the background and don't catch the eye first.


----------



## kainjow (Jan 5, 2006)

Actually, I like the ads being green. It makes them appear to stand out more, and you can ignore them more because you know they aren't a part of the website. When they blend it it's harder to read past them..


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2006)

Guess it depends on the goal.  ... _I_ like them green better. I still read them sometimes, but they make me less angry.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 5, 2006)

Yet another case of overlapping text (see attachment).

Please, PLEEEEEASE do not assume you have 100% control over the user's environment. You don't; that's just not the nature of the medium here.

Again, same in Safari and Firefox.


----------



## chevy (Jan 5, 2006)

i LOVE the new design.

Thanks to our Site Slave !


----------



## smithy (Jan 5, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------

